# Is shinearama closed?



## medmania (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi guys, anyone knows what has happened to Fox?
No website, no DW traders title, no facebook update...


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

Yes, see thread here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=324702


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Yes they went into voluntary liquidation.

Rob


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

shame


----------



## ells_924 (Nov 2, 2009)

Yes...


----------

